# Introduction, and question about instructors in Las Vegas



## Liam_G (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi, everyone --

I've been lurking here for a while, and have enjoyed reading a lot of the past posts.  I thought I'd introduce myself, then ask a question ...

I'm just getting into FMA, and am training in Doce Pares eskrima now.  I did train in Shotokan karate years ago, but only stuck with it for a year or so.  I'm really feeling a connection with the Filipino styles, and hope that I can maintain my commitment level this time around.  I'll try my hardest ...

I'm going to be in Las Vegas from August 7 - 10, and I'm wondering if there are any instructors that any of you would recommend that I try to get some training from (private lessons, or get permission to drop in on a class, etc.).

As I said, I'm an absolute beginner in Doce Pares eskrima right now. By the time August comes, I will have had, in addition to my weekly classes, a 2 day seminar with Guro Chris Petrilli, and a one day seminar with GM Cacoy Canete. I'm just including that so you know something about my level of experience (or lack thereof).

If you have any people you think I should contact for some training while I'm in Vegas, I'd love your advice.

Thanks for your help!

Liam


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Liam,

Did anyone get back to you about instructors in Vegas?

Thanks


----------



## Liam_G (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi, Rich --

No, no responses yet.  I did get advice on a different forum, recommending I call a person here in Washington who owns a martial arts store in Vegas, to see if he has any names.  I haven't gotten around to doing that yet, though ...

Thanks,
Liam


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 21, 2003)

I do not know this person, and the status of this information which came from Tuhon Bill McGrath's Pekiti-Tersia website (http://www.pekiti-tirsia.com):

LOCATION: LAS VEGAS, NEVADA (FALL 2001)
NAME: Jojo Agustin
MARTIAL ARTS BACKGROUND: Malabar Kuntao, ILLUSTRISIMO Kali, Balintawak Arnis, YawYan (kickboxing), Sikaran, KAFEPHIL (SAGASA)

OBJECTIVE: I NEED A PARTNER FOR TRAINING IN ALL ASPECTS OF PEKITI-TIRSIA
CONTACT: (702) 303-6406 or (702) 436-3053
e-mail: juntao323@yahoo.com or junkaido65@hotmail.com 


Good Luck,

Palusut


----------

